# what do you use for your spog?



## mrad (May 5, 2019)

What do you guys use for onion and garlic?  Do you use powder or granulated?  I have been using powder but was curious as to what others are using.


----------



## oddegan (May 5, 2019)

I prefer to use granulated just to avoid the clumping. That makes me angry. No one likes getting one of those lumps in a bite of brisket.


----------



## smokerjim (May 5, 2019)

granulated, powder in a pinch


----------



## motocrash (May 5, 2019)

I use Badia,it's inbetwixt powder and granular.


----------



## mike243 (May 5, 2019)

Granulated and Brownulated brown sugar because I also don't like clumping


----------



## sigmo (May 5, 2019)

It's really dry here.  Even with powdered, we never get clumping.

I use granulated when the SPOG will be moist during the cooking, and sort of "stew" while cooking.

But for situations where the flavors need to be better dispersed, or things are dry, I use powder to get a more even distribution earlier on.

An example is when smoking pecans.  I use powdered onion and powdered garlic because it will be applied, along with melted butter, to the nuts prior to smoking.

In that situation, granulated garlic or onion would not adhere well, and would result in chunks where it does stick.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2019)

In general, I use Granulated Garlic and Onion. But, for SPOG on Brisket and my Pastrami Seasoning, I used Dried MINCED Garlic and Onion. When combined with a Coarse Black Pepper and Coarse Salt, you get amazing flavor and Texture that contributes to the crunch of the Bark.....JJ


----------



## bbqbrett (May 6, 2019)

I tend to use powder.  Has always worked good for me.  I actually rarely use the onion though so most of the time I am just spg.


----------

